# Mammoth or Snow Summit for Beginners (SoCal)



## critalon (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys!

Title says it all. Which of these 2 resorts have better/longer runs for beginners? Out of these 2, I've only been to Snow Summit, and Summit Run is pretty good as far as I know.
I know Mammoth has great reputation, but would be worth it to drive 5(ish) hrs for it's green runs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

If money is not a problem or time doesn't matter I would say go ride Mammoth. Especially if you've never ridden' that place yet, BUT………realistically why pay big mountain prices on a lift ticket at Mammoth if your not going to summit and ride it. Get comfortable and confident first before you drop the cash, gas & your time on a bigger mountain. Thats my way of thinking anyway, unless Mammoth is getting dumped on then always go towards the POW =)


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with the above - Summit Run is great for beginners and it is closer and not near as expensive as Mammoth. I did not like the green runs as Mammoth as much as Summit. Once I was able to do blue runs like they were nothing - then I had more fun at Mammoth progressing to the diamonds. I would saY wait until you are more of an intermediate rider and then you will have more run at Mammoth. JMHO


----------



## diver_matt (Dec 14, 2012)

What they ^ said. Strictly between bear and summit, go with the latter. I think summit run is listed as blue ONLY because of two "slightly" steeper parts. Otherwise, it's very low-intermediate. However, it is top to bottom and a great long run. One of my favorites when the other half is with me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Budweiser or Sierra Nevada?
Tobacco or Marijuana?
Arctic or Hawaii?
Masturbation or sex?
Sardines or ahi tuna?


Although it's all relative, there is a continuing theme.
Yes, mammoth is worth it.
Even if you are just a beginner, go to the better terrain where you will progress. 



diver_matt said:


> What they ^ said. Strictly between bear and summit, go with the latter. I think summit run is listed as blue ONLY because of two "slightly" steeper parts. Otherwise, it's very low-intermediate. However, it is top to bottom and a great long run. One of my favorites when the other half is with me.


This is irrelevant as your ticket is good at both resorts.


----------

